
People Lie More in Emails than Face to Face - kirpekar
http://web.hbr.org/email/archive/dailystat.php?date=011612
======
agscala
Is this surprising to anyone? It's so much easier to lie in a message. You
don't need to worry about facial cues or consequences being as severe.

